
Ubuntu Mate 18.04 Beta 1 for Raspberry Pi - flexiondotorg
https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-bionic-beta1-raspberry-pi/
======
sergiusens
Cannot wait to try this out!

------
shawnb576
What are some good reasons to run this vs Raspbian?

~~~
flexiondotorg
It provides a complete, familiar, desktop environment that can be used for
basic desktop computing. I've been using Ubuntu MATE on the Pi to introduce my
daughter to computing for several years now.

But, it is probably of more interest to makers and device hackers who want to
target Ubuntu for their projects. You can prototype homebrew ARMv7 or ARMv8
based IoT devices in a comfortable desktop environment, including building and
testing your apps as snaps ([https://snapcraft.io](https://snapcraft.io)). The
full Ubuntu archive is available to you.

For hobbyist projects, you can stick with Ubuntu MATE for "deployment", even
with the option to disable the X11 display server if it not an application
requirement. But, if you have something more professional in mind then the
applications and snaps you've prototyped with Ubuntu MATE can be used with
Ubuntu server or Ubuntu Core
([https://www.ubuntu.com/core](https://www.ubuntu.com/core)) on one of the
ARM-based reference platforms.

